# Is it possible to upgrade my dual-core to i5, or other quad-core processors?



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Is it possible to change the dual core processor I have for an i5 processor, is this type of motherboard capable of taking it? I have some screen captures from CPUID of my system specs, hopefully that will be enough info. If it can't take the i5 could it take any other quad-core processor?

I have a Compaq Pressario desktop PC, Windows 7 64 bit, 4GB DDR3 RAM.

Thanks

Thanks.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Unfortunately you cannot upgrade to the i5 processors as you have a Socket 775 motherboard and they require a 1156 or 1155 motherboard socket.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah darn, Would it be able to take the other quad-core processors made by brands other than intel?

I believe that intel make make the i5??


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

To tell that you would really need to open up the case and have a look at the model number on the main motherboard in the computer. That way you can see if you can find the CPU support list on the internet and see if it will take quad cores. You may also want to consider looking at what PSU is in that computer to see if it will be able to handle the higher wattages needed by a quad core CPU

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5130&cm_re=core_2_quad-_-19-115-130-_-Product

This is the best CPU you can upgrade to.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Right, interesting info, so is that Core 2 quad a propper full quad core?


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

It's a decent quad core. The Core 2 series are going to reach the day where they become obsolete pretty soon though, considering the i5 quad cores completely smoke them in all benchmarks. How many watts is your power supply?


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

I believe it is 300 w


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

Your power supply probably won't have enough power for the new CPU but you can always try it and if it doesn't work return it.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

right, I'm trying to decide wether to do this or upgrade the PC... so would I then have to upgrade the power supply also I guess that's fiddly and expensive too? 

I fear that only the i5 will do the thing I need though..


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

At this point it's better to just build your own new computer or upgrade your power supply. I build all my PCs myself because big box companies like Compaq, HP, and Dell put the smallest PSU possible in their computers, making it difficult if you're upgrading anything that's not the RAM.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Right, OK I am learning a lot, thanks very much Geforce and Jack-o!

Very hepful!


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

GeforceGT210 do you know that that exact CPU is supported by the motherboard that is in his computer?

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

As long as they use the same socket, they should work. My ASUS M2N-MX SE PLUS motherboard in my older computer for Athlon 64s works with my Athlon II processor, even though it's not on the supported list.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Well yeah but that is still silly to suggest really. I put a more modern AMD cpu into a motherboard that needed a simple BIOS update and I had all sorts of overheating problems. There is also a fair chance that on a system like that they will have matched the CPU wattage draw to the amount that the board can supply to save money on the motherboard. This means that the motherboard in that computer will most likely be only built to support 65w which is enough for the current CPU but the one you suggested runs at 95w so there is a fair chance that it will also over run the VRM on the motherboard and break it.


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

You don't know anything about your motherboard when you get an HP. They use generic motherboards. That's why I suggest you always build your own computers


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Yeah but saying that that cpu would work would mean that maybe on the off chance someone might have bought it and then realized that it didn't work at all. Building your own is a better idea but I am sure you could still upgrade this computer to much better specs with a budget of about £170.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

I looked up that mboard and it supports 95W processors.


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

What model is the motherboard?


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

'Foxconn ETON" is what I used to look it up..


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

There is no mention of the motherboard on the Foxconn CPU support website. Post a link of the CPU support if you have found it and then we will be able to decide upon a decent but more realistic CPU option.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## GeforceGT210 (May 9, 2011)

Obviously because it's a generic motherboard made for HP. I looked this computer up on the HP website. (the computer model actually)


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I have found the exact CPU support list here

https://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc...903990&lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&product=4083095#N94

You can install any of the following CPU's in that system.


Core 2 Quad Q8xx0/Q9xx0 (Yorkfield core) (95W)
Core 2 Duo E8xx0 (Wolfdale core) (65W)
Core 2 Duo E7xx0 (Wolfdale core) (65W)
Pentium Dual Core E5xx0 (Wolfdale core) (65W)
Celeron Dual Core E1xx0 (Conroe core) (65W)
 Celeron 4xx series (Conroe core) (35W)
You can rule out the Celeron series as this is no upgrade. I think personally I would get hold of an E8500 like this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115056

This wouldn't make an amazing amount of difference really as that is still not an amazing CPU but the core 2 quad range available now is very very over priced. Also the RAM is pretty much maxed out as it is at 4Gb and you would not notice much improvement if you changed that.

What are you aiming for? Better performance in what area of computing?

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi, thanks for these responses!

Tis quite a lot of new info for me...  Hope I have understood correctly, I guess the main idea is to be able to edit AVCHD video, as I have realised the dual core I have is really not up to much..  So as AVCHD is very cpu intensive, I guess I would have to consider the core2 quad option, but as you say it's very over priced, what could I expect to pay for one?

To quote you;
"You can rule out the Celeron series as this is no upgrade. I think personally I would get hold of an E8500 like this - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produc...82E16819115056

This wouldn't make an amazing amount of difference really as that is still not an amazing CPU but the core 2 quad range available now is very very over priced. Also the RAM is pretty much maxed out as it is at 4Gb and you would not notice much improvement if you changed that."

Were you saying that as the RAM is maxed out at 4GB that changing to a core2 quad wouldn't make much difference? Or to a core2 duo?


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

What I meant was that putting any more than 4Gb in would not make a very noticeable difference to performance.

You could go for a quad like this http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...5057&cm_re=Core_2_quad-_-19-115-057-_-Product

These are the benchmarks for the CPU's we are compairing.

Your current CPU - 1733
Core 2 Quad CPU - 3864

As you can see there is a massive difference but it comes at a price which is $181 dollars. You may also need to get a new PSU to power the extra 30w the CPU needs as big brand companies usually calculate the max power that the computer will use and put the minimum possible PSU into it to save money. This makes it hard to upgrade the computer as well.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

Ah right, I see what you're saying about the RAM... 

I couldn't find any reference to 1733, but I guess your saying it's twice the power.

When I look at it, I suppose, with a new CPU and PSU, I would also need a decent graphics card as well, tbh I think it is probably way beyond my experience and I would have to pay someone to do it, I guess I'm considering if it might be more straighforward to just sell my PC and upgrade? 

How much do you think I could end up paying for parts and labour?


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh my bad. I got the benchmarks from this website www.cpubenchmark.net as for the labout I wouldn't bother with that. I personally would have a look at some nice youtube videos showing you how to do each task that you would need to do. Such as these.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

No prob. Thanks for the youtube pointer! But lets say I payed someone to do it, what do you recon I could be realistically looking at?


----------



## jack-o-bytes (Jan 27, 2009)

I have to admit I don't really have any idea. I know that the local computer shop near me would often charge around £25 just do diagnose the problem. Then if it was a simple fix they would fix it for no extra charge but if it cost them money to do they would pass on that cost plus however much money it cost them due to their hourly rate. If I were you I would ask around to be honest.

Jack-O-Bytes


----------



## bigtree (Feb 16, 2010)

OK, I will look more into it, thanks very much for your expertise! I have learned a lot!

Cheers..

:up:


----------

